# trapping and selling coons



## catch22 (Jan 30, 2015)

Can you legally sell racoons that you live trap?  I've heard of folks paying $20-$25 for one.  Sorry if this is a dumb question.


----------



## mr otter (Jan 30, 2015)

Definitely not legal in Georgia!


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 30, 2015)

How about armadillo? Is either considered a game animal?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 30, 2015)

mr otter said:


> Definitely not legal in Georgia!



This

T


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 30, 2015)

That must be why they bring so much more in GA. Black market armadillo. Who would guess?


----------



## Hankus (Jan 30, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> That must be why they bring so much more in GA. Black market armadillo. Who would guess?



mexicanos


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 30, 2015)

Hankus said:


> mexicanos


y Yes,


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 2, 2015)

Normal size ones were fetching $20 this morning. Being SuperBowl Sunday. Should have had an auction. LOL From now on they'll go back to $5s. I sell the fur part and the meat is thrown it for free. legally speaking


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't think you can live trap them and sell them alive. Really.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 2, 2015)

thanks for responses, but maybe I should have been clearer.  Trapping them, then killing them.  After that can you sell them?

I didn't mean to sell them alive.  Not sure its legal either way but I wanted to clarify.


----------



## mr otter (Feb 2, 2015)

No legal to sell coon alive or dead in GA.  But In Florida, Alabama, Louisiana you can.


----------



## 4x4 (Feb 2, 2015)

Every live coon I trap I just give the darn things away to coon hunters. They are of no use to me.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Feb 2, 2015)

Trap them, kill them, skin them, sell hides & give meat to whomever buys the hides.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 2, 2015)

I'll pay $5 for each experience where you let me hunt my dogs and let them tree a coon and I shoot it. Im not buying the coon mind you. The experience of it but my offer dont stand in Florida and its per tree experience not coon per tree experience


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 2, 2015)

Its also Stupid that its not legal. You can transport coyotes and foxes. A coon you cant. Huh!?!?!


----------



## Throwback (Feb 2, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Its also Stupid that its not legal. You can transport coyotes and foxes. A coon you cant. Huh!?!?!



Call your state representative and register your dislike


T


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 2, 2015)

Throwback said:


> Call your state representative and register your dislike
> 
> 
> T


I may do that. They should owe us one beings they are taking 2 weeks away from us by extending deer season


----------

